# Finding a job in australia



## ujj (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi all , 

I have recieved the PR 190 recently and have been thinking of next steps . Can any of you share your experience if it is possible to find a job in australia from outside via the job sites like seek and mostor etc .

I have a skillset that is quite marketable and is in demand in most of the developed countries . Please help with your experiences people . all inputs are welcome as to how I should approach this. :fingerscrossed:

thanks, 
ujjwal shankar


----------



## BNK0212 (Mar 29, 2015)

Hello There,

Congratulations on your PR!

Please follow the below thread. It has all the details on how to approach, prepare and find a job in OZ from offshore. Very well written with great tips and suggestions.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/738954-scoring-job-migrant-daily-tips.html

Hope this helps, All the BEST!


----------



## jsreddy (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi everyone,


I'm thinking to enter into software field , but mine is science background, is there any way or any course to learn and enter into software jobs? I'm currently staying in Melbourne your suggestions to valuable for me.

thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jsreddy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> I'm thinking to enter into software field , but mine is science background, is there any way or any course to learn and enter into software jobs? I'm currently staying in Melbourne your suggestions to valuable for me.
> ...


Depends on whether you will be willing to leave the present job and enrol full time into a software learning course

Those are hard choices only you can make

Cheers


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Depends on whether you will be willing to leave the present job and enrol full time into a software learning course
> 
> Those are hard choices only you can make
> 
> Cheers


Hi Newbies, 

have you got your grant?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Abood said:


> Hi Newbies,
> 
> have you got your grant?


Yes

Git it today 

Cheers


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congratulations! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaguar123 (Mar 22, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Yes
> 
> Git it today
> 
> Cheers


How much time did it take after visa application submission and submitting all docs.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jaguar123 said:


> How much time did it take after visa application submission and submitting all docs.


I uploaded the documents slowly and steadily 
Maybe took 10-12 days to upload all
So about 20 days since I last uploaded
Just more then a month since I paid the visa fees

Cheers


----------



## r4rajnaveen (May 22, 2017)

Hi all,

Why not we create specific whatsapp (or) telegram group for helping jobs in Australia for people already in Australia or intending to move to Aus?

I m creating Whatsapp group for "Project management, Primavera and Planner Queries and Jobs" Group.

If anyone interested, please share your phone number below so i can add inside group and we can help each other


----------



## jaguar123 (Mar 22, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I uploaded the documents slowly and steadily
> Maybe took 10-12 days to upload all
> So about 20 days since I last uploaded
> Just more then a month since I paid the visa fees
> ...


OK Congrats.

I have uploaded all docs on 1-Sept and paid visa fees on 24-Aug.
Some of the parts like Health evidence attachments, I have left blank. I think this is O.K. because health would be updated automatically from the hospital.
Do I will see the change in status, once the processing starts.


----------



## jsreddy (Sep 28, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Depends on whether you will be willing to leave the present job and enrol full time into a software learning course
> 
> Those are hard choices only you can make
> 
> Cheers


Hi

thanks for your suggestion newbienz, do you know any websites or online courses to start and to learn basics.


----------



## vss.2902 (Jan 12, 2017)

Hi Raj, 

My name is Siva, I will be moving to Australia this august, Can you please add my number in the watsapp group - <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*
Thanks in advance...


----------



## vss.2902 (Jan 12, 2017)

Hi rajnaveen, 

can you add me in this watsapp group, I am a planning engineer and ready to move Australia, I cannot share my number, as this forum only allows me to share, if you reply to this message. 

Thanks
Siva


----------

